# University of Akron Bass Fishing Club



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

The Akron Bass Fishing is finally up and running. We are getting things organized and preparing to send teams to compete in the National Guard FLW fishing tournaments this summer. Right now, we have twelve fully committed members and expect to add more soon. We will keep you posted as things develop. Also, we would like to thank everyone for their help. It could not have been done without the help of everyone on OGF. 

Akron Bass Fishing Club


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Good luck ABFC! It's a nice chance of pace to see people my age (early 20s) out fishing instead of being stupid and wreck-less!


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey nitroman42 Im tranfering to Akron this semester. I am interested in the Akron bass club if you could pm details


----------

